

Ask HN: Anyone want to partner on my website with me? - marcomassaro

eBackers.com is an old startup I own that I haven't touched in a long time.<p>Was on TechCrunch. Got a good amount of traffic and users / companies.<p>I am looking for a creative partner who wants to bring the site back to life (whether it be the same idea or a new one).<p>Interested? Email me (check profile) or post here and Ill reach out
======
marcomassaro
<http://ebackers.com> < clickable

------
ahmedaly
Hi.. I will get back soon to you.

